# Mainly clay soil??



## Diversified (Feb 12, 2010)

I moved to this area 2 years ago. This will be my first grow around here. The soil is mainly clay. It is black dirt for the first 12 to 24 inches, then pure clay. The black top soil has a lot of clay mixed in it. After a rain, the rain runs off, the soil is very slick for a couple of days, then dries as hard as a rock. 

What can I do to prepare the soil where I am going to plant? I was thinking about digging it up and mixing sand in it. Would that help at all?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 12, 2010)

yeah mixing in green sand will help.  I have dealt with this also, I used to dig deep holes and then carry in my own soil mix.  I have also dug trenches for excess water to run off if it is solid clay underneath, otherwise it will retain too much water.  The trick is to camoflage your trenches though, if you don't they are easy to spot.  Make sure in the fall after your harvest that you fill them back in.  Leave our mother better than the way you found her!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Good point BigO......when I said yes to sand....I figured that you knew to add all the other amendments.


----------



## umbra (Feb 13, 2010)

Nothing will change it over night. But the 2 best additives for compact (clay soil) are gypsum ( which a special type lime) and humic acid. Humic acid allows for the soil molecule change its electrical charge. When like particles repell each other it creates air pockets for aeration and drainage.

hxxp://www.phelpstek.com/portfolio/samples/humic_acid.html#AboutHumicAcid


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

There ya go diversified...thats comeing from one of the guys that I constantly am learning from...listen to Umbra!  I always try...lol...even though I don't always understand what he is saying....lol...but that advice is pretty solid and easy to follow!


----------



## Diversified (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks you guys. It's time to go shopping.


----------

